# Transparent schreiben?!



## KeineAhnungVonNix (23. April 2006)

Hi,

ich wuerd gern wissen wie ich das hinbekomme..
bsp: Wenn ich 2 Ebenen habe - sagen wir die untere Ebene ist ein Bild 
und die obere weiß.. Ich würd das gerne so haben das wenn ich jetzt
etwas schreibe ,dass das bild in der dadrunterliegenden eben in der Schrift (aber 
auch nur in der schrift) sichtbar ist.

Thx im vorraus
MfG stef


----------



## Mark (23. April 2006)

Hi!

Text schreiben, per Strg+Klick auf Texteben davon die Auswahl erhalten, dann
a) Bild-Ebene selektieren, Strg-J und resultierende Ebene über die weisse verschieben, oder
b) der weissen Ebene eine Ebenenmaske zuweisen und die Textselektion auf dieser Maske mit schwarz füllen.
...es gibt sicherlich noch etliche andere Lösungen 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: weiß nicht, wie's auf deutsch heisst, aber der Text läßt sich auch gleich als "Auswahl" tippen (Type Mask Tool)


----------



## KeineAhnungVonNix (23. April 2006)

Danke für die schnelle und funktionierende Antwort (=


----------



## emiglio (23. April 2006)

Du kannst auch eine Schnittmaske erstellen: Die Ebene mit dem Bild über der Ebene mit dem Text platzieren und dann Alt gedrückt halten und zwischen die beiden Ebenen klicken. Der Vorteil dabei: Du kannst das Bild oder den Text verschieben / vergrössern.


----------



## Kaiyo (26. April 2006)

@ emigilio
ich danke dir, war schon am verzweifeln.

mfg Kaiyo


----------

